# C'dale SI Cranks



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Where can I purchase a set of the BB30 C'dale SI cranks? Seems as thought they don't sell them anywhere?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you local cannondale dealer.

KA015/[size]BLK or KA014/[size]BLK are your part numbers for standard or compact. You'll also need a BB (QC690).

Be ready for a 6-8 week wait (at a minimum).......... or try and find a dealer than has them in stock.

Starnut


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Dr.Cannondale  or eBay is gonna be your best bet the starnut guy hooked me up with some hard to find cannondale stuff a while back if you really want the cranks give him a shout he will help you out.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

You guys know what kind of cost I'm looking at? I need the compact in Silver.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

If you're looking at purchasing brand new then the Hollowgram SLs run $735-$750. The spindle with the steel bearings around about $110 and about $170 with the ceramic bearings.

Hopefully supply has gotten better for them. The back order time exceeded several months last year. Hopefuly it's better now.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Good luck with silver Cannondale only offers in black version only.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

eBay is gonna be your best bet in the last couple weeks i've seen the hollowgram si cranks go for as little as $220 i've thrown down a few dummy bids around $160 range just incase i caught someone sleeping and i could pick off a set cheap.

if you really want a nice set your gonna have to bid around the $300+ range.

they did have a set of hollowgram si cranks and complete SRM IV go for $1100 yesterday and that is the lowest i've ever seen that happen normal range for the cannondale hollowgram SRM's is around $1700.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My is up for sale with ceramic bearing 50/34 09 Mark V rings less than 400 miles. If interest send me an email.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to thread jack a few WEEKS after the fact, but can any of you guys tell me whether or not the Si and/or Si SL cranks are supposed to come with pedal washers? My other bike has an '08 SRAM Red crankset, and that came with pedal washers. I bought the Si SL cranks used so I'm not sure where or not they are supposed to come with them.

Gracias!
-Chris


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Chris,

I don't think mine came with the pedal washer, we might want to verify with Starnut.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

zamboni said:


> Chris,
> 
> I don't think mine came with the pedal washer, we might want to verify with Starnut.


That's kind of what I was HOPING for but I didn't want to DIRECTLY call him out or disturb him, as I'm sure I'll have a half a dozen "more important" questions to ask him in the not-so-distant future 

My LBS said the pedal washers are just for idiots that tend to over-tighten things. I immediately said "that's me" and proceeded to draw as much attention to my idiotic self as possible 

When I recently ordered two pairs of Look Keos, I was assuming they'd come with pedal washers, but they didn't. My LBS said they come with cranksets, not pedals.

I guess I'll find out sooner or later, but once I do I'll never have to ask again! :thumbsup: 

-Chris


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Chris:

Negative on the pedal washers. Both of mine did not come with them. You can buy them off cheaply off EBAY. Just do a search. A guy that lives near me (Palo Alto, Ca I think) sells them dirt cheap. I've bought from him several times. He's quick to ship. Your LBS should be able to supply you with them as well.

CHL


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

your shop guys were right

Starnut


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> That's kind of what I was HOPING for but I didn't want to DIRECTLY call him out or disturb him, as I'm sure I'll have a half a dozen "more important" questions to ask him in the not-so-distant future
> 
> My LBS said the pedal washers are just for idiots that tend to over-tighten things. I immediately said "that's me" and proceeded to draw as much attention to my idiotic self as possible
> 
> ...


They're being kind of hard with that statement, just get what you need and ditch their comments.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

zigurate said:


> They're being kind of hard with that statement, just get what you need and ditch their comments.


No worries - they were just razzing me - they know if they don't, I'll do it to myself :lol:

I did go by there last week and asked if they had any pedal washers laying around - they said "no." How does a bike shop not have a tub full of them?? Isn't that like bar plugs?? I thought about getting a bag full of them to make sure they have some next time a customer asks  

-Chris


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

How do the Carbon SI cranks compare to the Hollow Al ones? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330318427885
Vs.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130298523546
Besides the Carbon are compacts.
Thanks.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Carbon SI = FSA. FSA=Poo. Thus we Carbon SI = poo.



Don't waste your time and money. They are heavier, less stiff, and don't shift as well, and have a nasty habit of coming un-bonded at the spindle or the DS insert.


If you're not going to use the alloy Cannondale cranks (or the new BB30 Sram Red. They seem to beuilt weel and we've had no issue with the sets we've installed), do yourself a favor and just use 68mm shelled frame with a DA, Campy, or Sram crank.





When you see Carbon SI.......... run away.............. far far away.

I get it, I do really. You're done with med school and you're trying to save money here on the build. I can _PROMISE_ you you'll be much happier with the alloy cranks than the carbon ones. If cost is the issue, cut parts on the bike. Use Rival brakes in place of Red, or a Force or Rival RD in place of Red, or a 3 year old DA front der inplace of a brand new one. Buy a saddle with with ti rails instead of carbon and use steel axel pedals instead of Ti. 

If you're going to nut up and buy the BB30 and you don't put the SI on it you wasted your money. If you can't be seen on anything other than Record 11, buy the crank from flee bay and pay a qualified mechanic to install them correctly.

Tattoo it on your hand or your forehead................. Carbon SI = Poo


Starnut


----------



## tim stevens (Jun 26, 2007)

*FSA Gossamer BB30*

Starnut,

I am also building a CAAD 9 BB30 and my shop was planning on using the new FSA Gossamer BB30 crankset. Do you have an opinion on this crank? Is this a good alternative to the Cannondale Si Al crank?

Thanks,
Tim.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

stiffness yes, weight not even close.

Starnut


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

STARNUT said:


> Carbon SI = FSA. FSA=Poo. Thus we Carbon SI = poo.
> 
> Tattoo it on your hand or your forehead................. Carbon SI = Poo
> 
> Starnut


Hilarious. Thanks for setting me straight. How about the rest of the aluminum cannondale Si cranks? Any huge difference there? I think I'll go with the brand new ones from my shop, but I'll be test riding bikes this weekend, and most likely ordering as well. 
Thanks for the help.
Starnut I think we all owe you a six pack.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

piercebrew said:


> Hilarious. Thanks for setting me straight. How about the rest of the aluminum cannondale Si cranks? Any huge difference there? I think I'll go with the brand new ones from my shop, but I'll be test riding bikes this weekend, and most likely ordering as well.
> Thanks for the help.
> Starnut I think we all owe you a six pack.


+1 If I ever make it to Starnut's neck of the woods, I'm bringing in a couple of cases


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

nowhere else to post...

Replaced some 3pc carbon SIs with some SI SLs today. 140g weight difference. Knew the SLs were lighter, but ****...a third of a pound?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

-dustin said:


> nowhere else to post...
> 
> Replaced some 3pc carbon SIs with some SI SLs today. 140g weight difference. Knew the SLs were lighter, but ****...a third of a pound?


Yep. Amazing, huh?


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

The stiffness difference is what amazed me. I had the carbon cranks on my System 6 originally and the SI's are like riding steel I-beams. BTW, I had the pedal threads come loose on a pair of the carbon cranks on my cross bike, but they were warrantied quickly with no hassle. My bikew shop is the best!


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

If you put the BB30 adapter in your bottom bracket to use a normal bottom bracket, is it removable if you later decide to put in a BB30 bottom bracket? I've heard people say yes and no.

I'm getting a C'dale BB30 cross frame and have a SRAM Force crankset to use for it,and am not sure if I should just cough up the dough to buy an SI crankset for it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

We can verify with Starnut if that is OK ?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Bjkfly:

Per Cannondale's installation manual, the insert can be removed on bikes that have aluminum bottom bracket shells. The manual also recommends that you do not perform this operation multiple times as it may damage the shell. On bikes with carbon fiber BB shells, the insert becomes a permanent part of the bike. "Supposedly," removal will damage the carbon fiber. My LBS has managed to removed the insert from CF BB shells w/o problems. If you get a CAAD9 Cross you should be fine.

chl


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

Sweet, thanks! I think I'll just run the Force crank and save some $$$ for now.. It seems like a pretty decent crankset.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

CHL said:


> ........



What he said.



They write the owners manual to the lowest common denominator. In this case, that would guys that install BB30 bearing with a 2x4 and a hammer and remove the sleeve with a hammer and a flathead.

There is a right and a wrong way to do everything and there is always a right tool for the job. The short answer is; it depends on who's doing the removing.

Starnut


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

OK, so I'm not going to pay $1000 for a set of cranks. My next question would be, I have the 2009 Six Carbon 6 and I would like to know what kind of threads are on the bottom bracket? English or ??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

English


Starnut


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> Carbon SI = FSA. FSA=Poo. Thus we Carbon SI = poo. [snip] When you see Carbon SI.......... run away.............. far far away.



As the exasperated owner of a 2006 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 2 that came with the Carbon SI crank as stock, I fully concur with this colorful but accurate generalization.

I've had the bike 3 years and I'm already on my 3rd crankset! 

All were replaced at no charge, but every replacement took 2 or 3 weeks to get the warranty parts & installation completed. And I'm already starting to sense those symptoms again; it's probably only a matter of time before I have to take it back for yet another replacement (although at this point I'm prepared to make whatever stink is required to get it replaced with a Hollowgram SL SI rather than another FSA OEM'd POS).

Inexcusable to put a crank like that on a bike that expensive.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm currently looking at the SRAM Force groupset, but which BB do I get for the crankset? I have a 2009 Six Carbon 6, is it a BB30?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

19surf74 said:


> I'm currently looking at the SRAM Force groupset, but which BB do I get for the crankset? I have a 2009 Six Carbon 6, is it a BB30?


What crank was on it originally?

EDIT: I looked online at the specs on Cannondale's site and it says it came with an FSA Omega crankset - you don't have BB30 if that's the case.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, it is the FSA Omega. But, I'm at a lost for which BB to get with the groupset?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

You use the SRAM GXP team bottom bracket. You can get the regular one (which I use on my red crankset) - it costs like 25-40 bucks. Either that or you get the one with ceramic bearings which is much more. Go for the regular one  And they use the English cups, not Italian, if you're given the option


----------

